
Letters of Note: Be an unbeatable person and avenge my death - bluesmoon
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2010/08/be-unbeatable-person-and-avenge-my.html
======
wolfrom
Follow-up on the children:
[http://wgordon.web.wesleyan.edu/kamikaze/writings/kuno/index...](http://wgordon.web.wesleyan.edu/kamikaze/writings/kuno/index.htm)

His wife was pregnant with a second daughter. All three went on to raise their
own families in a now prosperous nation that no longer believes in war. I
would think that their father would be happy with that outcome.

------
adamc
I found that ineffably sad; the author giving up the chance to see his kids
grow up, the kids missing their father, the wife with two kids to raise, and
all for nothing. (Although it would be almost as sad even if I valued the
purpose.)

It's a good reminder to follow my values and build things to help people live,
rather than sow hate and destruction; to combat the madness, rather than
profit by it.

~~~
iacvlvs
I think he was following his values. He was willing to give up his life to
help (his) people live. I believe his goals, intention and ideals were noble.
His actions, on the other hand, were horrific. That's why they say war is
hell.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Help his people live? They were living fine up til then; he was helping his
Emperor attempt to conquer the world.

------
10ren
Not really HN, but reminds me of the lyrics to _sweet lullaby_

    
    
        Young brother, young brother, be quiet
        You are crying, but our father has left us
        He has gone to the place of the dead
        To protect the living, to protect the orphan child
    

<http://www.wherethehellismatt.com/faq.shtml#secondsong>

------
mathgladiator
At some level, this sets some unrealistic expectations that may end up
damaging someone at a deep psychological level. But, the idea of having a kid
and having it avenge my death is rather... inviting.

~~~
jacquesm
It's rather sick, especially if you are going on a suicide mission, there is
nothing to be avenged there, and there is nothing 'unbeatable' about dad.

~~~
stackthat
I don't think many got a great state of mind before they blew themselves off.

------
StavrosK
And this guy (or the people he bombed) didn't have to die.

------
Setsuna
Are there more blogs like this?

~~~
nollidge
Along similar lines, there's Strange Maps [0], which has random weird maps of
all sorts. In a different vein but still dealing with correspondence is
PostSecret [1], in which people anonymously send personal secrets on postcards
to the author.

[0] <http://bigthink.com/blogs/strange-maps>

[1] <http://www.postsecret.com/>

